# Pct help



## Chopshop41588 (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm looking to stock up on some pct supplies while I have some extra cash. I normally get my pct directly through my buddy when I get my gear. But I'm curious about trying online just so I can some extra and in advance. Has anyone had any good or bad experiences with these guys (progenpeptide.com) or (Rui-products) thanks for any helpful info


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 13, 2015)

I get mine from Great white Peptides.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 13, 2015)

i use only HG pct but for research labs like my bro steel said GWP seems to be the best


----------



## wabbitt (Jan 13, 2015)

Wow, they've been around a while.


----------



## 11Bravo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rui is expensive as hell. Go HG for pct, I will from now on.


----------



## beasy (Jan 13, 2015)

Gwp, heard good and bad. Has anyone tried Madison James, iron mag, or iron Dragon, or hardcore Peps?


----------

